# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Sot më bën përshtypje...

## broken_smile

...qe pashe perseri ne tram te njejten vajze qe ishte ne tram me mua edhe sot ne mengjes...

dhe e keni vene re edhe ju qe dermatologet femra jane te gjitha te bukura ndersa dermatologet meshkuj jo dhe aq? si shpjegohet kjo?

----------


## Noellag

brokeno kjo shpjegohet se femrat jane te bukura nga ginia femerore prej natyrore, kurse ne meshkujt jemi mesataro natyrore por  trupore bukurore terheqsore...   Femrat shikohet ne fytyre, meshkujt ne trup.Te  them te drejten brokeno  ju cmeneni pas cunave me trupore bukurore  te forte edhe sikur te jet fytyro majmuno. Ky fakt lidhet me terheqjee biologjike, qe dmth trupi mashkullor e bo krijesen femerore te afrohet dhe te flirtohet.. Ne lokal ku ndodhet shume femra, gjoja e pare qe ato vejn re te mashkulli eshte trupi dhe ndjen terheqje fizike...

----------


## broken_smile

bukuria fizike thjesht terheq vemendjen por qe te cmendesh si thua ti duhet shume me shume se vetem kaq...

----------


## Noellag

> bukuria fizike thjesht terheq vemendjen por qe te cmendesh si thua ti duhet shume me shume se vetem kaq...


Brokeno e them ne menyre figurative cmenesh ne kuptimin qe gjoja e pare me e rendsishme eshte fiziku mashkullor..  Me vone kerkon te zbuloje cilesi te tjera si e ka inteligjencen, si komunikon.. Brokeno mbase per ty ste bo pershtypje fiziku, po te pyesesh ne pergjithsi femrat do zgjedhin  fiziku bukuror me fytyro majmuno   me shume se fytyro bukuror me fiziku shemtuto

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> ...qe pashe perseri ne tram te njejten vajze qe ishte ne tram me mua edhe sot ne mengjes...
> 
> dhe e keni vene re edhe ju qe dermatologet femra jane te gjitha te bukura ndersa dermatologet meshkuj jo dhe aq? si shpjegohet kjo?


Rastisi besoj se lekura ska te beje me punen dna  me shume  :perqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Brokeno e them ne menyre figurative cmenesh ne kuptimin qe gjoja e pare me e rendsishme eshte fiziku mashkullor..  Me vone kerkon te zbuloje cilesi te tjera si e ka inteligjencen, si komunikon.. Brokeno mbase per ty ste bo pershtypje fiziku, po te pyesesh ne pergjithsi femrat do zgjedhin  fiziku bukuror me fytyro majmuno   me shume se fytyro bukuror me fiziku shemtuto


po te mos me bente pershtypje nuk do e shkruaja pershtypjen qe shkruajta ne postimin e pare  :buzeqeshje: 




> Rastisi besoj se lekura ska te beje me punen dna  me shume


nuk flas vetem per nje dermatolog apo  nje dermatologe por per shume dermatologe meshkuj e femra...


kuptohet qe tema eshte e hapur per pershtypjet e te gjitheve...

----------


## Etna Etna

Vetja,jam bere si pule e shushatur O_o

----------


## thirsty

ne PT
sikur do me shikonin mitren  :i ngrysur:  really awkward


ne nje zyre me nje sekretare  :ngerdheshje:  haha, pershtypje vetja, funny what happened

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

sonte me ka ber shume pershtypje koha qe mezi po kalonte ne pune  :i ngrysur: ...po shyqyr kaloj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*Sot me ben pershtypje qe edhe pse kaq kohe pa hyre ne forum dhe prap shume gjera duken sikur kane ngelur atje ku i lashe*

----------


## tutankamon

Stella Qe U Rikthye Ne Forum.

----------


## mia@

Ka kaluar nje jave nga stuhia e debores dhe akoma shihen pasojat e saj. Semaforet shumica nuk punojne. Akoma ka familje pa energji.Dege pemesh te thyera gkithandej qe kane bllokuar dhe rruget. Akoma gjen kablla elektrike te varur deri ne toke. Sa deme beri kjo bore e parakohshme! S'na la te shijonim Sic duhet vjeshten me ngjyrat e saj te arta. :i ngrysur:

----------


## Marya

qe ka njerez qe nuk dine te thone nje fjale  te mire, te keqen nuk ta pertojne

----------


## stern

*cfare me ka bere pershtypje ?
Im  shoq qe arrin te imitoj zerin e babit tim ..
Me mori mbreme kur ishte ne stervitje ne tel,dhe fliste tamam si babi,un hic se kapa flisja apo nuk flisja per qefin tim sic flet vajza me te jatin Kur ja kerciti nje te qeshure pastaj e kapa une
Dhe cfare pytje bente i *poshtri*
Si po ja kalon me jeten bashkeshortore bla bla bla ne un prap hic
ehhhhhhhhhhhh cme ka gjetur*

----------


## Endless

> *cfare me ka bere pershtypje ?
> Im  shoq qe arrin te imitoj zerin e babit tim ..
> Me mori mbreme kur ishte ne stervitje ne tel,dhe fliste tamam si babi,un hic se kapa flisja apo nuk flisja per qefin tim sic flet vajza me te jatin Kur ja kerciti nje te qeshure pastaj e kapa une
> Dhe cfare pytje bente i *poshtri*
> Si po ja kalon me jeten bashkeshortore bla bla bla ne un prap hic
> ehhhhhhhhhhhh cme ka gjetur*



mire mire e ke ti po ai tjetri ka rene brenda me ty

----------


## thirsty

> Ka kaluar nje jave nga stuhia e debores dhe akoma shihen pasojat e saj. Semaforet shumica nuk punojne. Akoma ka familje pa energji.Dege pemesh te thyera gkithandej qe kane bllokuar dhe rruget. Akoma gjen kablla elektrike te varur deri ne toke. Sa deme beri kjo bore e parakohshme! S'na la te shijonim Sic duhet vjeshten me ngjyrat e saj te arta.


NE?

ku jeton?

----------


## Izadora

Edhe pse e diel, prap te del gjumi qysh ne 6 te mjesit . 
Mundohesh te gjesh ndonje gje te bukur ne TV , sidomos tek dixhi ndonje film te realizmit socialist  :ngerdheshje:  , kur fap filmi me lilo laben pau pau e tmershme .

----------


## stern

> Edhe pse e diel, prap te del gjumi qysh ne 6 te mjesit . 
> Mundohesh te gjesh ndonje gje te bukur ne TV , sidomos tek dixhi ndonje film te realizmit socialist  , kur fap filmi me lilo laben pau pau e tmershme .


*hahahahhah o lilooooooooooooo labe
te pakten paske dixhi ti*

----------


## Izadora

Stern akoma s'ka arrdh pjesa :
O lilo labe te dua per nuse  :ngerdheshje: 

Duke qene se per vite te ri vjen ndonjeri dhe nuk shofin tek gjermon se nuk e kuptojne gjuhen , e mora sa per tre muaj . 
hajde yzmet qe jam duke i be hahhahha

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

qe u semura ne momentin me te keq, kam provim neser dhe kam shume frik se mos nuk bej mire, skam fjetur gjithe naten, sfle dote kur shtrihem...vajza u semure ne fillim pastaj e morra un, dhe po tregoj te njejtat simptoma si ajo "te vjella" dhe smund te fus ne goje asgje per te ngren :/ ohhh whyyyyyyy

----------

